# News Springs/Shocks



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

I have a 93' Ford F-250 7.5 L 460. I was thinking about what to do with the springs on the front (2) which are sagging. I thought about getting new ones and adding an extra on each side to give me three. Any comments/opinions? I will be using this truck to plow so that is a factor. Also the shocks are the originals, I would like to replace them but wondered whether i should go back to OEM or something else maybe better suited for plowing?.... Any info/ideas and or pricing on such things would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Bump ^


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

As far as shocks go, I've always had good luck with Monroe Gas-Magnum ones.

Has this truck plowed before? The TTB setup on the F250 isn't as strong as the solid axle on an F350, if the truck has plowed before check the formed "tube" that surrounds the axle shaft where it joins the differential housing. Last winter I did a repair on an older F250 where the tube had cracked across the bottom & up both sides.

Replacing the existing front springs will put you back to "original", if all that's wrong with yours now is the fact that they are sagging you could also consider simply adding the third leaf. This will probably give you a fair bit of lift, depending on how your springs sit now. While the spring work is getting done, don't forget about the bushings - they may be getting "tired" too.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

I have a 95 F250 SD and I had a sagging problem in the front too.. I had the springs rearched and an add a leaf put in too.. It has held up for about 3 years now so far, rides alittle stiffer but holds the weight alot better. You also have a heavy engine set up too.. i only have a 351 so I am a litlle lighter to begin with, but I would look into the adda leafs , go check a local spring shop.. they can set you up..

Shocks... I pulled the gas pressuried shocks up front cause they kept blowing , I now run Triples on both sides with skyjacker shocks which seem to be working well so far, about 3 years old as well..


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Just remember whenever you play with the TTB on the Fords, you have to have an alignment done. Also you may have to have shims installed to keep the tires wearing evenly. That is one suspension that should have never been designed.
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The TBB is not a good setup for plowing,definitely keep an eye on the front axle,it is weak,I replaced one on a 97 last winter,broke right in 2,over 2500 by the time it was done.When you put stiffer springs on themyou are putting more load on the axle,which is already weak,so dont go crazy adding lots of spring,try maybe one thicker,or an add a leaf.If it were mine,Id swap in a dana 60 from the F350,as soon as the TTB gave me trouble,in the long run it would likely be cheaper.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

"That is one suspension that should have never been designed. "

What are you saying, swing-arm suspension was state-of-the-art (in 1930 anyways).

At least GM got rid of that design back in 1969 when the last Corvair rolled (no pun intended) off the assembly line.


----------



## Toecutter (Sep 23, 2001)

*Add a leaf's*

I just a put a pair of Rough Country add-a-leaf springs on the fron of my 89 F250....wow....it raised the front right around 2 inches, possibly a little more...

It's in the garage as I type this getting re-aligned right now....

Easy to do...easier with a torch(everything seems to be)...I wouldn't even bother saving the u-bolts that hold the TTB and the spring packs together...get new ones....

It didn't really affect the ride either....

You can get 'em outta JC WHitney for around $82 not including shipping....make sure if you order over the internet that the stock number is right...they sent me the add-a-leaf's for the rear instead of the front, so it delayed it a good week or so...

Good luck!
Phil


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

John DiMartino,
Is the F-350 axle a direct swap for the F-250 TTB axle?? I am looking at a 1989 F-250 and would like to get rid of that axle.
Any help would be great. Thanks, ED


----------



## Toecutter (Sep 23, 2001)

*Alignment*

Well, I got it out of the shop....problem is it's still a little out of whack....they said they couldn't adjust the caster/camber anymore...

What happens when you want to put a 4 inch lift on a truck????

Yes, they put new adjusting slugs in...I'm going to call the nearest 4x4 shop and see what they say...

Phil


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Wow,
Guys I must admit I had forgot I even posted this but it grew alright. First, I got my plow installed lowers the truck 1.5 - 2 inches when raised... need at least a 2 or 3 inch lift on the front. Now that I have the plow and have tried it I can get the front end re-done. I will more than likely be getting all new front springs and a third one added to front. Also, I installed new shocks, the Rancho 9000 s so far I love them but time will tell. On the alignment issue there is only one place here where I live that specializes only in alignments and they are the only one that can straighten it all out after all new springs and especially the third added. Thanks for all the comments.


----------

